# How do I change foods quickly?



## Denise106 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi there,
Our dog, Emma, has been eating Eukanuba Naturally Wild (the venison and sweet potato formula) for about a year. She has a super sensitive tummy, and a VERY picky eater. We're out of food, so ran out to get some more... only to discover that it's been recalled. After (not a lot of helpful) advice from the staff at the pet store, we purchased another brand that is venison. Now I'm not sure that's the best idea. I've always read that it's not a good idea to change foods so suddently. Should I just make her hamburger and rice until we can get her back to her regular food? 

Interestingly, we were going to buy just a small bag today and slowly start changing her food to a different brand. We DO have that, but I hate to change her to that completely (if it makes her sick we won't know if it was the sudden change, or the new food). 

AHH! So many decisions! Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs are tougher then you think. We ran out of dog food during a hurricane and fed the dogs whatever was defrosting in the freezer. They were thrilled and did just fine for a week until the power was restored and the roads were cleared and we could get back to the stores. 

When I got my puppy from the rescue he was on Science Diet and had coccidia. I did a sudden switch to the new food I wanted him on since he was sick with diarrhea anyway and I wanted him off Science Diet. I added some canned pumpkin to his new food and switched him right away and he did fine in a few days.

Since your old food is recalled, I would go ahead and switch to the new food that you want to be using and maybe mix in some canned pumpkin or chicken and rice to prevent any diarrhea or stomach upset. I have used Evangers Canned chicken and rice food and it's worked really well for helping with any diarhea issues from upset stomachs. Chicken might work better then hamburger for most dogs. Be sure and use plain canned pumpkin, not pumpkin pie mix. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie Watts (Aug 7, 2010)

*We were on Naturally Wild Too*

We have about 1-2 weeks left of our Venison. Our English Bullie had been on it for 4 months, and doing VERY well. I don't have to transition so quickly, but have just gone and gotten samples of Evangers, Holistic Select Radiant Adult Heath Lamb and Abady.

I went to about 3 different holistic dog food places in NYC. They suggested finding something with a similar main ingrediant, and protein content to ease the transition.


----------



## Goldilocks (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep some canned pumpkin on hand and if there's any loose stool with the switch, you can mix a large tablespoon in with the meal to put a stop to the problem.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

We had to do a sudden switch when a 2 day trip to the coast turned into a week long trip to the coast. We found a food with the same protein source and similar protein content and Tiki did just fine. I had some pumpkin on hand for loose stool, but it didn't seem to be much of an issue


----------

